# usb meldungen im syslog-ng

## pieter_parker

im syslog erscheinen hin und wieder solche meldungen :

```
Jul 24 21:50:05 server [352543.112029] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6965480 schedule

Jul 24 21:50:05 server [352543.112032] usb 1-1.1.6: link qh8-0601/f6965480 start 6 [1/2 us]
```

was bedeuten sie ?

falls wichtig, lsusb sagt das :

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 045e:001e Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH Cymotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:0050 NEC Corp.

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0409:0059 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

----------

## 3PO

Nun, was die Melungen nun genau bedeuten, kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen, aber vermutlich hast Du den Kernel mit der Option "USB verbose debug messages" gebaut und dann ist der Kernel eben etwas "geschwätziger" was die Melungen zum Thema USB angehen.

----------

